# Old Heavy Mirror



## mandys1126 (Jun 24, 2020)

Hi!
I have an antique mirror that was once used in a barber shop that we would like to hang in our living room. It is very heavy. There are 2 holes in the top from where it was screwed into the wall and 2 holes in the bottom. Thats it. There is no hanging apparatus in the back. I am wondering the BEST way to hang this safely. 
Thanks!


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

How heavy is it. Under 100 pounds, under 200 pounds?


----------



## mandys1126 (Jun 24, 2020)

probably just about under 100.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

So if you can't find studs for all four screws use drywall anchors for the other two.


----------



## mandys1126 (Jun 24, 2020)

any particular kind of drywall anchors or just anything I might have on hand?


----------



## HandyAndyInNC (Jun 4, 2018)

If you find a couple studs, that will hold it without issue. If you want to use a picture hanger, select a size that is at least double the amount of weight of the mirror. You could also try a cleat, but that will make the mirror stand away from the wall.
We have some really large mirrors in our house. We have plaster walls, so to keep things looking era correct, we use a picture rail for everything that is to be hung on the walls. I hung from one of the sections, and it holds up well. Using a couple\few large screws will hold it fine as long as you mount it into structure.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

We don't know if your mirror is framed or frameless. I have used the lighter version of these French cleats.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/OOK-Han...with-Wall-Dog-Mounting-Screws-55316/202341629

The advantage of the larger 24" version is that you get to span two studs. The downside is you have the be able to screw into the back of the mirror. You can make your own out of wood but they will make the mirror stand off the wall more.
If the upper holes on your mirror are lined up with the bottom ones, they will obviously line up with the same stud. Whether or not both sides will land on a stud depends. It's up to you if locating the mirror to where the studs are will work.
The problem I have with drywall anchors with heavier objects is that they can deform the drywall on the bottom.


----------



## dj3 (Apr 27, 2020)

100 lbs is heavy. I am really amazed that they hang it with 4 screws.
Maybe install a ledger on which the mirror could rest. Then use the holes for 4 massive screws. Use nice wood for the ledger.


----------

